# Making a Will in Dubai



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone have information on making a will here in Dubai? I would like to make one asap to protect the interests of my family if the unthinkable ever happened? Any advice appreciated...


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

A better approach might be to have a will made under the laws of your home country and then to the extent necessary have it legalised in the UAE so it will be recognised (to the extent you have significant assets here). This might get around the risk of you making a disposition that is inconsistent with a UAE law (it's a pretty technical point) but would also make sure it gets recognised back in your home country. I guess it depends on where most of your assets are as well. I'd definitely see a local lawyer in any case as the legalisation process can be tricky.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I run regular seminars/presentations on just this subject.


You should have a will written in accordance with the laws of your home country. This can be done using a company in the UAE (PM me for info/recommendations) and is valid provided it is verified by your embassy or consulate.

If you have assets in the UAE, these will be subject to Sharia Law on your death, whether or not you are muslim. Your wife will not be an automatic beneficiary. If a man dies all his bank accounts, whether in single or joint names, are by law, frozen until assets are allocated by the courts. Cars in his name will also be impounded.

You may only have one will, but if you have assets in the UAE, you can have it translated into Arabic and attested by the courts so that it will be taken into consideration. Note that under Sharia law an individual has free will regarding one third of their assets and final decisions rest with the courts.

You cannot get around Sharia Law, so I advise all married women to make sure they have access to funds other than in joint UAE account, either in their sole name, or preferably keep most assets offshore.


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It is a worry that this happens here, that the court has jurisdiction over your assets whether or not you want them to.

Just as well I have no assets here....


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

gosh - glad I read this post!


----------

